# DIY BBQ cold smoke generator....



## dernektambura (Oct 5, 2019)

This is my cold smoke generator


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 5, 2019)

this is pic of whole BBQ assembly...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Pretty cool. Let’s see that cheese :)


----------

